# SE NC early March flounder bite, plus sea mullet



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

March is not normally a time to talk much about flounder fishing in Brunswick County, but with the strange weather and the lack of a real winter, fishing for them is actually very good. 

In addition to the suspected early redfish and speckled trout other spring fish like whiting and bluefish are already biting. Barring a late cold snap, spring fishing appears to be on.

Some area piers are already open and doing business. 

Tommy Thomes at the Oak Island Pier reports better than usual fishing for late March.

“Fishing picked up (last week) and is still good now,” said Thomes. “Bluefish 10 to 18 inches have been hitting red and white Gotcha plugs all day long. Flounder fishing is good with some keepers over 16 inches and a bunch of throw backs. Whiting have bitten consistently with six to 10 inch fish during the day and up to two pound whiting after dark.”

Whiting (sea mullet) are usually the first panfish to be caught in any numbers off our piers, and this year is no exception.

“One lady last weekend had 38 big whiting and had to send home for a backup cooler,” said Thomes.

In addition the piers are seeing blowfish plus the usual skates and small sharks. 

Inshore action is also better than usual, and the early flounder bite is the big topic. 

“With the mild winter and above average March temperatures the inshore bite is hot,” said Captain Keith Logan of Feedin Frenzy Charters out of North Myrtle Beach. “The flounder bite is getting better as the days go by. We are catch flounder in the 14 to 16 inch range on mud minnows.”


----------



## CarvedTones (Mar 6, 2012)

I haven't been here all my life, but it is closing on 20 years. Blues in March is newsworthy. Flounder, not so much; the bite is slow when it's cold, but they are here pretty much all year.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

I agree, I have seen flounder all year too (including some big ones in jan) but never in these numbers. And last year we couldn't get the blues on Gotchas until April. Also, you can cast net bait now, which I have rarely been able to do in March.


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

what are you getting in your throw net Jeffery?


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

last monday it was mostly mud minnows, a few (but perfect size) finger mullet, and pinfish. the pinfish are not thick yet but that time will be over soon, so if you are bait fishing the ICW do it now!


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

Fished Wrightsville yesterday; All puffers, I’m waiting another week.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

send me those puffers, they're the best tasting fish in the sea!


----------



## ja2808 (Dec 30, 2010)

I suppose I will give them a try, but they aren’t fun to catch. Spring bass fishing is keeping me occupied at the moment.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Jeff keep us posted on the bite,going to Portsmouth Island over easter,hope to catch some,puffers,whiting,flounder,and maybe a red.....


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

Gregg-- still good flounder inshore and a LOT of early sea mullet on the piers. I'm gonna try to get some of those sea mullet myself this weekend, they are catching too many to ignore. Nice size too.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

See My post, bump...


----------

